# New LIRR/MNR Locomotives



## Andrew (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet the Siemens Charger is a strong candidates for when the LIRR and MNR procure new locomotives...


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jul 25, 2015)

Is there a dual mode version that is being developed?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2015)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Is there a dual mode version that is being developed?


Siemens (and Bombardier) have indicated that they can sort of polish their Charger and ALP-45 DP locomotives, respectively, to meet third rail requirements into Manhattan.

EMD/Progress Rail has also indicated that they can meet new Dual-Mode requirements, but with their disaster involving the LIRR DE30 locomotives, I don't think that they will get the replacement contract...

Here is a link that refers to what I just typed...http://www.highspeed-rail.org/Documents/Revised_DM_DC_3rd_Rail_Req_Doc_for_E-Board__Approved_-_1-6-15.pdf


----------



## jis (Jul 26, 2015)

However there is nothing under real development. Those are all based on paper study analysis. There is quite a ways to go from there to an actual realization.

I am sure given enough money almost anything can be done.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2015)

jis said:


> However there is nothing under real development. Those are all based on paper study analysis. There is quite a ways to go from there to an actual realization.
> 
> I am sure given enough money almost anything can be done.


And last time I checked, the LIRR is planning on retiring their locomotives in 2024, and Metro North in 2025, so a large contract could get signed in 2020...


----------

